# Midwest Cruze Meet



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Your best bet if you wanted people to join a meet would be to just create a meet and invite everyone you can. Get something started, even if it's just you and two other guys. It will grow over time.


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey I'm originally from southeast Iowa but am in the military and stationed at Fort Leonard Wood MO.. Just kind of wondering if anyone else is around this area.. I see cruzes EVERYWHERE I go around here. Surely someone is on the forum besides just me.


----------



## nickbassdrop (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm in Springfield Missouri. I would be down 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

